# silencers/suppressors



## cooner_jeff (Oct 16, 2005)

does anyone have knowledge of silencers? (called suppressors to sound less 'dangerous') i heard they are legal in some states. i cant find any mfg'ers in the US. i did find some in europe. just think it would be something cool to have. thanks, i appreciate the help.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

takes the $ for the supressor and about $500 for the licence to have one


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Legal, but only with a lot of paperwork and dough.


----------



## ClearDark (Mar 3, 2006)

Supressors are legal only in certain states. However, there has been a lot of misinformation in this thread.

There is a lot of paperwork. It's a Class III device. First off, you pay a $200.00 tax stamp, that gors right to the ATF. Then, you do the paperwork, and wait about 6 months usually for you to recieve the documentation. Then you goto your Class III dealer and pick it up. Supressors aren't cheap, but it all depends on what gun your shooting it from. Also, you will need to use subsonic ammo (I think ammo that shoots under 1070FPS) that way the bullet will not break the sound barrier, and will make less noise. Hope this helps. If your thinking of hunting with one, you def. wanna check the laws.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Would be helpful if we knew where you lived. I would not use a NFA firearm for hunting either.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah it would be cool for hunting to have the gun like 25db quieter. That combined with hearing protection would really save the ear balls(hearing). The Game and Fish people would defiantly give you a hard time about it. Seriously you can use full power ammo you just get the ballistic crack from the bullet. When you use subsonic ammo you do not have the ballistic crack of the bullet as it passes threw the air. You also have less muzzle blast as you are not pushing the bullet as hard. Even when you have a sound suppressor your gun is still very loud just look at the MP5SD. You have to shoot full power ammo and the way it is made the system bleeds off enough gas to make the bullet go subsonic and it is still loud as hell. Fire a few rds in a building or outside with one and you will know what I am talking about. They are defiantly not like in holly wood. It is too bad they are seriously controlled here. If they were not, I would have one on almost every gun I have.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Check this website out: http://silencertests.com/

Clear Dark is right about the $200. ATF stamp and class III dealers. There is one class III dealer here in ND. I've personally shot a Rem700 in 308 with factory ammo and it sounds like a 22LR going off. really easy on the ears. The suppressor was a AWC Thundertrap. They run around a grand. THey are even more quiet with subsonic ammo. They area a good thing. I'm not sure if they are legal for hunting in ND though, would be great.
xdeano


----------



## cooner_jeff (Oct 16, 2005)

i am from michigan. its a pretty far-fetched idea, but i had thought about making one for my 17hmr for novelty and hunting. we tried to look up some diagrams and homemade options and tried making some. made a difference, but it doesn't look like we can go into manufacturing them in the barn. still would like to have one.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Did you miss the illegal part? I wouldn't go admitting things like that, or doing things like that, considering it is 5 years in jail and a hefty fine.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

haha


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Mr. Cooner-Meet Mr Militant_Tiger...


----------



## cooner_jeff (Oct 16, 2005)

i guess in MI some manufacturers can have them. a stupid silencer probably isn't the worst thing i've ever seen anyway.


----------

